# Anyone Using Android Head Unit in Their Car Audio System?



## asawendo

I am interested if anyone already using Android as their main source?










Recently I bought one of them anf very happy with the result although it's only Froyo 2.2 but it feel very smooth with all android features on (Live Wallpaper, News Widget etc).


The Head unit is jam packed with interesting features like:

Head Unit 2-DIN 6.5" Digital LCD 800×480 pixels
OS Android FROYO 2.2
Processor Cortex A8 1GHz ARM Processor
512 MB of RAM
Touch-screen control with dynamic graphic user interface
Rotary volume control
Front SD/USB/AV-IN/iPod
Built-in Navigation
Built-in Bluetooth (A2DP support)
DVD/VCD/CD/MP3/WMA/JPEG playback
DVD±R/DVD±RW/CD-R/RW /H.264/MPEG4 playback
Video Dual Zones
Multi band EQUALIZER
PLL tuner with 18FM/12AM presets
4.1 channels line-out: front, rear and subwoofer
4 channels × 45W Max power output 

Sound Quality wise it depend on the source material (CD/DVD vs MP3/WMA) but very listenable including the radio reception.

Maybe I will play it for a while to give it full review....


----------



## asawendo

I think they are made in China as Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM) for several brands


----------



## asawendo

Have been playing for a day I find it to full capability as android device like installing application such as winamp, real player, power player with their dsp plug in. So we can have more setting for this head unit in example 10 band equalizer, rather than stuck with Standard Bass/Treble control.


----------



## asawendo

I terms of processing capabilities this device surprisingly give quick response from one application to another. I've been browsing internet, playing winamp and still have email and gps running in the background.


----------



## jdmst71

This looks like the universal k1? I am doing a tablet install with a nexus 7 but almost bought this on eBay. Where did you get it and what was the cost? Will it work with an internal or external mic? It seems more seamless than a tablet but I couldn't find much on it.


----------



## req

i hope alpine or pioneer grow some balls and pick this kind of thing up.


----------



## jdmst71

If they did I would have bought it in a heartbeat....but i dont think it will ever happen and if so would be really locked down. Was nervous to spend 500 on a no name Chinese unit.


----------



## asawendo

I think Clarion jumped up the wagon by launching their android several months ago called Mirage Head Unit.

http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/28/clarions-android-running-mirage-ivi/


----------



## asawendo

jdmst71 said:


> This looks like the universal k1? I am doing a tablet install with a nexus 7 but almost bought this on eBay. Where did you get it and what was the cost? Will it work with an internal or external mic? It seems more seamless than a tablet but I couldn't find much on it.


Yeah because it's oem version yo will find it under several brands including no name brands. But surprisingly it is stable enough and can do several features beyond conventional head unit (GPS, Internet, Download, Upload songs, custom Eq, custom dsp etc)

I hope in the future we can see other Big Name brands jumped up the wagon. Let see.....


----------



## AccordUno

req said:


> i hope alpine or pioneer grow some balls and pick this kind of thing up.


They probably has exclusive deals with Apple to prevent them doing something smart, like allowing for integration with Android based devices..


----------



## asawendo

AccordUno said:


> They probably has exclusive deals with Apple to prevent them doing something smart, like allowing for integration with Android based devices..


Hahaha...maybe yes maybe not...


----------



## JonnyJett

Asawendo, where did you pick up that unit? Are you going to post a review anytime soon?


----------



## asawendo

JonnyJett said:


> Asawendo, where did you pick up that unit? Are you going to post a review anytime soon?


I bought it at local reseller in my country; have been playing with it more than my previous highend head unit. hehehe
The endless possibility to tweak the sound from several android apps like power amp, mx player and neutron player (flac) makes me wonder...


----------

